# Meadllennium 2007 - Results



## OCurrans (Oct 24, 2006)

MEADLLENNIUM 2007 was a great success. We had a record number of entries and awarded a record number of medals. No categories were collapsed, and, once again, we expanded the Other Fruit Melomel (25C) category to award medals for Dry, Semi-Sweet and Sweet, in the category. The new Historical Mead category only received a few entries, but we did not combine them into mainstream categories, and medals were awarded anyway. We will look into doing this another time to see if the interest is there.

The venue was excellent and we wish to thank the University of Central Florida and the Rosen School of Hospitality Management for allowing us to use their wine lab. This multi-million dollar facility was designed for just this purpose and we are grateful.

Once again, the Alliance of Sommeliers provided their special lead-crystal wine glasses for us to evaluate your meads. For this, we are also very grateful.

Thanks, too, to all that helped with judging, stewarding, registering, tabulating and paperwork. Thanks to all that got the awards to us on time.

And, a special Thanks to all that entered. You are the reason we have Meadllennium! We received meads from every region of the United States, with the exception of Hawaii. We here in Florida are a long way from New Hampshire and Maine, and even farther away from Oregon and Alaska  we appreciate your continued support of our competition. Your meads were excellent and are a demonstration of the skills of the meadmaking art  at any level. Several of the judges commented on the overall quality of the meads this year. 77% scored 30 or better; 23% scored 40 or better, with one of the meads receiving 47 from a judge.

Check the Meadllennium page for all the results - www.cfhb.org/mead

Howard H. Curran
Organizer - Meadllennium 2007


----------

